# Google Voice on T-Mobile Monthly4G with Nexus 4.



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Ceased

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
I recently purchased a Nexus 4 from the Play Store and started a Monthly4G prepaid plan through T-Mobile. Everything works perfectly except for Google Voice. I add the T-Mobile number to the forward settings in Voice and it sets up calling just fine, but when I attempt to send text messages I get nothing but messages being "queued." I attempt to view messages in my inbox on the device I get an error saying "Network Error." Ever since adding this number I haven't been receiving notifications for new texts in Growl Voice and the Google Voice website doesn't load my inbox or settings either. Any ideas? 

Thanks.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

App posts not made by the original developer go in the Android general forum please.


----------



## Heartbreak (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

